# Service of Automatic Tissot watches, worth it?



## masbret (Mar 21, 2012)

Forgive me if this topic has already been discussed in the forum; I used the search function and could not find any (thread on the topic.

I have a couple of automatic Tissot watches that I like a lot. Those watches are pretty affordable and can be purchased new for less than $600. I am wondering if anyone has reconsidered sending the their watches for service? If servicing an automatic Tissot is as expensive as servicing an Omega, then it could cost as much as the retail cost of the watch. I assume a local watch repair/service center could do it for around $250-$300 which still represents a large fraction of the retail cost.
So, do you have your mechanical watch serviced or do you consider them as disposable and buy new ones once they fail (assuming there is no sentimental value)? 
Or maybe my service cost estimates are completely off?


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

I bought vintage Soviet watch for $1 from the bay, and serviced it for tens times the price. It's worth, especially if the watch have emotional value for you.


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

great thread...been meaning to pose this question myself actually....I do remember reading somewhere on the forum that around 200ish is what it may cost if you take it yourself to a Tissot service centre...if you go through the AD it may be more. One recomendation was to source an independant watch maker. It was suggested that this would be both cheaper as well as possibly ensure a greater level of care when handling your watch as the watch maker would hopefully take pride in his work and reputation. Would love to hear peoples experiences with services through various independants....


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

My Tissot Seastart II costs me $350 when it was bought new, at he actual comestic condition it's worth maybe $150 shipped, nonetheless I like that watch and had it serviced 2 years ago for $80.

I don't think there is a real link between service cost and the watch's real value, you simply pay for your hobby.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

lvt said:


> I don't think there is a real link between service cost and the watch's real value, you simply pay for your hobby.


Completely agree. Another point valid at least for me is - a fully jeweled mechanical watch could service many decades (I have 60+ years old mechanical watches perfectly working). If I know the single fact, that it is just a matter of cleaning and oiling (aside of the price of that manipulation) my watch to continue to work, I just can not throw it away. We are living in a consumer society, but I am trying not to support the approach "throw it away and buy a new one" at least to certain extend. Most of the goods are already design with planned obsolesce, at least the mechanical watches are still a "real" products.


----------



## 3th3r (Jul 20, 2011)

It's worth it if you love the watch.


----------



## masbret (Mar 21, 2012)

I agree and I know I would spend the money to service my automatic watches. I was just wondering what other Tissot owners thought about the cost of servicing relative to the cost of the watch.
My Le Locle and PRS516 will be serviced when needed.


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

My though is: Don't buy things if you can't afford to maintain them.


----------



## masbret (Mar 21, 2012)

I completely agree with you, but that was not my point. I was asking what people tend to do when the service for their watch is close to the price of a new similar watch. Anyway, I think the cost of a watch should be the total cost over the whole life of the watch and include the purchase cost and cost of servicing.
From the several posts in the thread, it sounds like the current movements of automatic Tissot watches can be services for less than $200.


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

masbret said:


> I completely agree with you, but that was not my point. I was asking what people tend to do when the service for their watch is close to the price of a new similar watch. Anyway, I think the cost of a watch should be the total cost over the whole life of the watch and include the purchase cost and cost of servicing.
> From the several posts in the thread, it sounds like the current movements of automatic Tissot watches can be services for less than $200.


ETA movements can be serviced for anywhere in the $100-$200 range. Some places decide to charge more or less, and others flat out don't service but just replace the movement. On watches with no real complications anyone charging you what the watch costs is ripping you off blind.


----------



## Stunde (May 16, 2012)

Here is a link to Swatch Group's official US service center. It includes a detailed price list by brand and model category. There are generally two levels of service, Complete and Partial. The prices and details vary by brand, age and complications.

Swatch Group US - CUSTOMER SERVICE REPAIR PRICING GUIDE


----------



## masbret (Mar 21, 2012)

Very informative, thank you!


----------



## weaverthebeaver (Jan 22, 2012)

sci said:


> I bought vintage Soviet watch for $1 from the bay, and serviced it for tens times the price. It's worth, especially if the watch have emotional value for you.


Couldn't agree more!

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kaostical (Aug 12, 2007)

Aslong as the repair cost is lower than what the watch is worth to me I would service it. If repair costs are higher than what I would sell the watch for then I dont value the watch enough for it to be worth it.


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

kaostical said:


> Aslong as the repair cost is lower than what the watch is worth to me I would service it. If repair costs are higher than what I would sell the watch for then I dont value the watch enough for it to be worth it.


I agree "in gender and number"

I got this Sideral (from 1968 if i'm not wrong) less than 80 dollars, and the reapair cost me less than 25.


----------



## tjm0031 (Jun 12, 2012)

I agree in the emotional value statement. My Tissots were both gifts from my wife. One being a wedding gift on our honeymoon and the other last month for our 5 year anniversary. I will pay whatever the cost to service when they are out of warranty due to the emotional aspect of the watches.

On the other hand, if you are not attached and can get the same model for a good price thn that could be a good option for you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

I had a Swiss Army quartz basic my wife gave me for a birthday. I was "emotionally attached" to it until it broke and cost me $125.00 to repair, basically what the watch cost. My emotions changed from "attached" to "enraged" after that!


----------



## rbug (Jul 16, 2013)

So I have this dumb question (excuse me if it sounds wrong): Can I request a full service while the watch is still working (i.e. not damaged) & in warranty?

If yes, then my situation is: I just bought a Tissot Le Locle last week from Louis Pion (French ADs of many branches including Tissot). It comes with a 2-years warranty of Tissot, and 3-years warranty of Louis Pion. In the case where:
- I would like to have a full service within 2 years
- I would like to have a full service from 2nd-3rd year

Which side do you recommend me to send my watch to?

Thank you very much.


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Why would you want a service within 2 years if the watch is working perfectly rbug?

I'm sure you could request a full service, but you'd probably have to pay for it. Warranties don't cover unnecessary work just because you'd like it done. 

I say steer clear of unnecessarily sending off your watch - even though the chances are small there are plenty of stories on WUS of people being disappointed when cosmetic damage is done during a manufacturer service.


----------



## saltz1979 (May 15, 2013)

I called two independent watch shops in my area. Both stated to not service an automatic until it has issues. No need to open up. That's what I will follow. If worn or on a winder that will suffice. Also suggestion from two independent watch repair shops.


----------

